# Mädels und die Schneebergscharte



## Eva_Renchtal (12. April 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

ich habe für den diesjährigen AC die Schneebergscharte eingeplant, habe allerdings im Forum schon gelesen, dass sie nicht ganz leicht zu bezwingen ist (von Maiern aus). Daher wollte ich mal eure Meinungen hören was die Kondition betrifft und die Fahrtechnik bei der Abfahrt Richtung Schneeberghaus bzw. ob ihr den Übergang evt. sogar bereut habt? Bin vor 2 Jahren z.B. über den Fimberpass und konnte den Großteils des Trails nicht fahren, weil es mir an Technik mangelt. Ich war dann am Ende froh, als ich unten war

Viele Grüße, Eva


----------



## Mausoline (12. April 2010)

Hallo Eva,
hab die Schneebergscharte zusammen mit meinem Mann auf unsrer Tour 2008 gemacht vom Ridnauntal aus.
Dort beim Bergwerk geht es zuerst ca. bis 18% hoch, danach wirds flacher (< 10%?), alles fahrbar da Schotterweg bis zur Alm. Dort kurz Einkehr. Von da an vielleicht noch einige 100m schiebbar, aber besser ist Tragen!!! ca. 500 hm bis  zur  Scharte. Die ersten ca. 50-100hm sind wir nicht runtergefahren, danach gehts super bis zum Schneeberghaus. Übrigens super zum Essen und Übernachten. Am anderen Morgen sind wir den Knappensteigtrail bis zur Timmelsjochstraße gefahren, wurzelig, steinig, ganz kurz schieben zwischendurch - aber mir hats super Spaß gemacht  - kommt natürlich auf die Fahrtechnik an. Es gibt noch einen anderen Weg, den kenn ich aber nicht.
Fimberpaß bin ich glaub ich 2005 gefahren bzw. geschoben, weil Graupel und nass, das war damals auch nix 
Die Tour hab ich bei meinen Fotos drin, auch die Schneebergscharte.
Übrigens, wie wärs mit einem Fahrtechnikkurs zum Einfahren, kann die Annette von blackforestbike empfehlen.
Viel Spaß beim weiteren Planen 
Gruß Mausoline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (14. April 2010)

Hi Eva,
ich war letztes Jahr auch mit einer Freundin auf der Schneebergscharte. Es lohnt sich echt! Ich kann Mausoline nur zustimmen. Allerdings fehlt mir der Vergleich zum Fimbernpass. Bereut haben wir die Route auf gar keinen Fall. Ist nur doof, das es mein erster AC war und nun die Ansprüche an die Aussichten (sind danach übers Eisjöchl) ganz schön hochgeschraubt sind ;-) Die Hütte an sich ist auch super! 
Auch von mir viel Spaß beim Planen...!
LG Iselz


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (14. April 2010)

Hallo ihr beiden!
Danke für die hilfreichen Infos. Die Schneebergscharte werden wir angehen. Im Anschluss solls dann auch übers Eisjöchl gehen.
@ Mausoline: Fahrtechniktraining ist in Planung  Habe deine Fotos gesehen. Echt toll! Wir haben bis auf die letzte Etappe die gleiche Tour wie ihr geplant. 
LG Eva


----------



## Mausoline (15. April 2010)

Hallo Eva,
find ich toll, dass ihr fast die gleiche Tour macht. Es war wirklich auch gigantisch. Trotz der vielen Schiebereien waren die Abfahrten und Trails immer große Highlights. Das Eisjöchl sind fast 1000hm schieben, teilweise tragen, ich hab ca. 3 Stdn von der LazinserAlm aus gebraucht. Der Trail vom Jöchl runter ist super, später gehts leider auf der Straße weiter. Die Auffahrt zur Naturnser Alm fand ich langweilig 
Zum Rabbijoch hoch ist wieder Schieben angesagt, unten nach der Alm ein langes Stück über 20% und vor dem Joch ists mit Fahren auch nichts, am späten Nachmittag den Trail zur Haselgruberhütte hab ich auch runtergeschoben (kurzes Stück). Der Trail von der Hütte weg ist zunächst super, danach aber doch recht anspruchsvoll, aber schööön....
Ich hab vor in den nächsten Wochen auch wieder ne Fahrtechnik einzuschieben.....weißt du schon wo und wann du deine machst?
Liebe Grüße
Mausoline


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. April 2010)

Fahrtechnisch ist die Schneebergscharte sicher einfacher als der Fimbapass. Aber ich fand es eine brutale Schinderei, das Bike (meines wog auf dem AC 13,5kg) die 600hm hoch zu schleppen. Die Aussicht ist aber sehr schön! Hab auch Bilder in meiner Galerie. Wir sind allerdings nicht über den Knappensteig, weil wir schon relativ spät dran waren und etliche Wanderer vor uns auf den Weg abgebogen sind. Die andere Variante ist aber auch super, sehr flowig und fahrtechnisch einfach. Ich glaube aber, dass ich den Übergang nicht nochmal machen würde.
Das Schieberei zum Eisjöchl sind m.M.n. dagegen ein Spaziergang, weil man meistens bequem schieben kann. Die Abfahrt von dort ist vielleicht einen Tick schwieriger.
Das Rabbijoch würde ich definitiv nicht nochmal machen. Auch eine elende Plackerei, die Aussicht nach den beiden vorigen Übergängen nix Besonderes. Der Trail ist zu beginn wirklich sehr schön, einfach und flowig, wird aber später einfach eine supersteile Sandrinne, die keinen Grip bietet. Wenn ich das nochmal fahren  müsste, würde ich Brenner, Schneebergscharte,Eisjöchl, eine schöne Strecke durch´s Passeier Tal und über den Jaufenpass wieder zurück ins Eiscktal. Der Rest zum Gardasee ist ein müder Abklatsch im Vergleich zu den vorigen Übergängen.
Den Gasthof Maiern übrigens, der bei Stanciu erwähnt ist, gibt´s nicht mehr. Ich kann dir aber wärmstens den Sonnklarhof in Ratschings empfehlen, super Essen (bei uns hätte es morgens sogar Sektfrühstück gegeben), schönen Pool mit Gegenstromanlage, Innenpool und sonstiges Wellnessgedöns, echt Klasse. Und man darf als hungriger und dreckiger Biker in den Luxusladen rein.
Viel Spaß auf der Tour!


----------

